# Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]



## M&F (Apr 20, 2014)

*Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Night fell across the beautiful Kalos region.

For many folks that was the end of the day, but for some, it was only the beginning. Lights remained on in windows all around the bustling streets of Lumiose City, and its one and only Prism Tower began to shed to its bright lights once more for the pride of all but the hipsters.

But not all that kept people awake in Kalos nights was light. Some of it was, rather, sinister shadow...

*72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Apr 23, 2014)

*Kalos Mafia [Jour Un]*

Urgent news flared up in Xtranscievers across the region as the sun rose. A tragic incident to report -- a lifeless and thorougly scorched body, appearing very young but otherwise unidentifiable, has washed up in the riverbanks of Aquacorde Town. The following investigations were able to discover evidence that the seared remains belonged to one *DarkAura*.

For most it came across as little more than a morning report's sob story, but rumours made their way around town that the victim herself or friends of hers had recently been having less than harmonious relations with some shady underground group or another... Could it have been a warning to others?

Nonetheless, it seems as if, in spite of all her efforts to create cherished memories of her journey, it will be up to those who knew her to preserve her memory forevermore.

*DarkAura, the Shauna, is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## M&F (Apr 23, 2014)

*oops*

(ps.: I can't seem to edit the topic title, ulp. we are in Jour Un, not Nuit Zéro.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Xtransrecievers are from Unova

All we can go off at the moment is flavor text. It seems that one of the five amigos is the Mafia Godfather (the whole discord between friends line).

I don't know what else... Any leads?


----------



## M&F (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Xtransrecievers are from Unova


Good gods, I am all thumbs tonight.

Let's all pretend I said Holo Caster up there, hm?


----------



## Flora (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Jour Un]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> All we can go off at the moment is flavor text. It seems that one of the five amigos is the Mafia Godfather (the whole discord between friends line).


Welllll



Metallica Fanboy said:


> For most it came across as little more than a morning report's sob story, but rumours made their way around town that the victim herself or friends of hers had recently been having less than harmonious relations *with some shady underground group or another...* Could it have been a warning to others?


So from that, it looks less like it's "one of the five amigos is godfather" and more like they're all _innocent_, and warring with someone (probably Team Flare)


----------



## Superbird (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

So, no one's talked in a while, so I think it's necessary for me to say something. I might as well roleclaim, also.

I am Detective Looker, who is not the inspector. Rather, every night I get the results of the inspector's inspection (regardless of whether or not they were roleblocked), although there's a 25% chance that I'm wrong. I didn't want to start talking while hindered by that possible chance of wrongness, but the report yesterday said that *Maipril* was part of Team Flare, aka the Mafia.

I guess I should probably wait to hear from Mai before voting to lynch them, but...so far nothing's happened, I might have a lead, and we ought to at least get something done on day 1.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



Superbird said:


> So, no one's talked in a while, so I think it's necessary for me to say something. I might as well roleclaim, also.
> 
> I am Detective Looker, who is not the inspector. Rather, every night I get the results of the inspector's inspection (regardless of whether or not they were roleblocked), although there's a 25% chance that I'm wrong. I didn't want to start talking while hindered by that possible chance of wrongness, but the report yesterday said that *Maipril* was part of Team Flare, aka the Mafia.
> 
> I guess I should probably wait to hear from Mai before voting to lynch them, but...so far nothing's happened, I might have a lead, and we ought to at least get something done on day 1.





Metallica Fanboy said:


> -Putting the official kibosh on those  things tends not to work out, so I'll just suggest that maybe, if you  don't talk about the character you get or your role PM in the thread,  things might be a little more fun than they'd be otherwise.


:(

In any case, I think we should probably wait to hear what Maipril has to say!  I'm not going to point any fingers until I have a bit of evidence.  It's not really that imperative that we get something done today.


----------



## M&F (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Huh, I'm not sure why I said "or your role" up there. Roleclaiming should be perfectly fine, it's just the character claims that tend to cause a few more problems.


----------



## Mai (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



Superbird said:


> So, no one's talked in a while, so I think it's necessary for me to say something. I might as well roleclaim, also.
> 
> I am Detective Looker, who is not the inspector. Rather, every night I get the results of the inspector's inspection (regardless of whether or not they were roleblocked), although there's a 25% chance that I'm wrong. I didn't want to start talking while hindered by that possible chance of wrongness, but the report yesterday said that *Maipril* was part of Team Flare, aka the Mafia.
> 
> I guess I should probably wait to hear from Mai before voting to lynch them, but...so far nothing's happened, I might have a lead, and we ought to at least get something done on day 1.


Huh! Well, that's odd. Well, I suppose I'm not going to say my character, but I'm a commuter - and no, I didn't use my power last night. That would make the whole situation a little bit more clear, wouldn't it?

It must be the 25% chance kicking in, then, since if the actual inspector found me as mafia they would've said so. :P I doubt DarkAura would be, since your character matches your role and mine kind of matches mine, so it really doesn't make much sense. Try again tomorrow?

I'm not sure if I can abstain from commuting twice in a row, but if I can, my role is harmless enough I don't expect to be killed.


----------



## Mai (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

I can abstain from commuting twice in a row.

So, I'm going to *abstain* for now, and we can make a plan for tonight.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

It's probably quite likely that the 25% chance actually happened, and I like your reasoning. However, this line of thought did indeed have the desired effect. I change my vote to *Abstain*, in that case.


----------



## M&F (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Conspiracy and intrigue run amok in the sidelines, but the day goes by almost as if nobody particularly cared about the incident that it started with.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Jour Deux]*

(whoops, I lost track of the time there)

"Ugh, is that jacket pink and red? I'm not going to squint just so I can understand what that pattern is. You'd think people here knew a thing or two about _style_."

"Is that man sleeping on the sidewalk? Goodness gracious, I thought the government had pushed all the hobos away into the alleys last year..."

"Eurgh, what's this smell? It's wafting from that man over there... What kind of cologne is that? I've been around bleeding corpses that smell better than this!"

It took a long time for the thorougly wouned body of *Alligates* to be reported to Lumiose City's authorities, to say the least.

*Alligates, the Mr. Bonding, is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

[curses emphatically]


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Right, claim time. I'm inspector, and like Superbird said, I inspected Mai night 0 and concluded she's part of the Mafia. Last night I inspected Light and concluded the same. Superbird, you should at least be able to back me up when I said I inspected Light; the alignment result should be the same.

If there's a doctor in this game, it would be great if they could heal me. Or a bodyguard, or whatever.

Judging from the fact that MF told Mai to clean out her inbox just before the first day started, there's a possibility she has an inforole -- perhaps Mafia inspector, or something? Anyway. I say we go for *Mai* today and lynch Light tomorrow.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Oh right and since we're not allowed to edit, I forgot to say, I didn't claim day 1 because I was planning to lay low and collect information for a while. I wasn't online between the time Superbird claimed and the day ended, so... OTL


----------



## M&F (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Judging from the fact that MF told Mai to clean out her inbox just before the first day started


That was about Sprites Mafia, actually.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

... oh, darn. :C Well whatever, then the order doesn't really matter.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

I guess I'm roleclaiming, too. I'm an inforole; basically, I can tell one player something about either an action from that night or someone's alignment, but I can't see what info I'm giving.


----------



## Mai (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> I guess I'm roleclaiming, too. I'm an inforole; basically, I can tell one player something about either an action from that night or someone's alignment, but I can't see what info I'm giving.


Did you target me last night, then?

Because I received a dreamer-esque message: either blazhy, Zexion, or you are mafia (and I mean either - the rest are confirmed innocent). Now, since *blazhy* thinks I'm mafia and I know I'm not (Superbird, input?), and you just made the message make sense, I know who I'm voting for.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

... hm! Interesting. ILS, did you target Alligates night 0? Because she was visited by a fluffy dancer that told her Zexion had visited Mai. 

As indicated by MF today, Alligates was Mr. Bonding. During night 0 she strongly bonded with me, meaning we could communicate outside of the thread. That's how I know this. In addition, even if she bonded with the Mafia, they would be converted to innocent. If ILS can confirm that he targeted Alligates on night 0, this should further cement my innocence. 

Now since I'm convinced Mai is mafia, I wouldn't put too much trust in the info she just gave. I mean, I don't think ILS is lying about the inforole, and I can't think of a reason Zexion would visit another mafia member if he was mafia himself, unless there was a mafia healer or something... Plus I don't think she'd implicate another mafia member.


----------



## Superbird (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Blazhy, I did get inspection results for Light, but they came up innocent. Didn't we establish yesterday that Mai was innocent too? I don't think it's likely enough that I got wrong info two days in a row -- that would be a 1/16 chance. I think you might be lying about something. *Blazhy*.


----------



## Light (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Well seeing as I'm not mafia this is a very confusing predicament.

I, uhm, appreciate the sentiment Superbird, but why would you be quick to accept a wrong result on Mai and then turn around and jump on blazheirio? His inspection target mached yours both days.

It doesn't really make sense that you would do that...


----------



## Superbird (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

...Oh, wait, I totally misread that. It said Blazhy was mafia. My vote stands.


----------



## M&F (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

*Time extension. 24 hour additional hours for discussion.

This is finally getting exciting, eh?*


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

... what said I was mafia? 
And we didn't establish Mai was innocent yesterday. She more or less said that the info you got must have been wrong, you gave her the benefit of doubt, and the day ended before I could post to confirm your result. The fact that I could name both of the people who were inspected should confirm that I'm the inspector.

I'd like ILS to step forward and say who he targeted these two nights. If N0 was Alligates, that backs me up. I also want to see if Mai was telling the truth about getting that alignment info (so if ILS targeted Mai last night). I mean, ILS said information about someone's alignment, not several people who might be mafia, so that strikes me as a bit strange. If ILS did target Mai, though, I'm willing to believe that the information can come in that form.

Now, if I do get lynched, I will turn up innocent. That, along with the fact that Superbird's results matched my targets (and hopefully ILS will post soon and confirm that he targeted Alligates N0) should be reason enough to lynch Mai and Light.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

... oh and before I forget, Light, I'm a girl. :P Not that I mind the misgendering, really (it's happened before) but I thought you might like to know.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Also if anyone could tie the vote, that would be appreciated! MF, how do you handle tied votes?


----------



## Zexion (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Now since I'm convinced Mai is mafia, I wouldn't put too much trust in the info she just gave. I mean, I don't think ILS is lying about the inforole, and I can't think of a reason Zexion would visit another mafia member if he was mafia himself, unless there was a mafia healer or something... Plus I don't think she'd implicate another mafia member.


I'm innocent, I promise. Sadly, not an inforole, but I do have an interesting(?) role that allows me something special. Though, it would seem I visit those I choose. I am innocent, though, just, I don't have anything of any value to contribute to this :/


----------



## Mai (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> I'd like ILS to step forward and say who he targeted these two nights. If N0 was Alligates, that backs me up. I also want to see if Mai was telling the truth about getting that alignment info (so if ILS targeted Mai last night). I mean, ILS said information about someone's alignment, not several people who might be mafia, so that strikes me as a bit strange. If ILS did target Mai, though, I'm willing to believe that the information can come in that form.
> 
> Now, if I do get lynched, I will turn up innocent. That, along with the fact that Superbird's results matched my targets (and hopefully ILS will post soon and confirm that he targeted Alligates N0) should be reason enough to lynch Mai and Light.


That would be helpful, yes. If he says last night was me, that backs me up. :P As, yes, you said, but in a particularly different way. Why would it be? Inspector isn't the best or most exciting role, and that's certainly information about alignment. I mean, it confirms us two innocents and a mafia if we use it right.

Which is why I suspect you. You didn't even follow my suggestion yesterday. We can believe ILS, as his role gives explanation for my results last night. Maybe Alligates might've been a godfather figure, killed somehow, even?

If I get lynched, I'll turn up innocent, too - that's no reason to lynch me, and there are certainly more noninnocent ways to know what happened to another player than innocent ones.


----------



## Zexion (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Also if anyone could tie the vote, that would be appreciated! MF, how do you handle tied votes?





Mai said:


> If I get lynched, I'll turn up innocent, too - that's no reason to lynch me, and there are certainly more noninnocent ways to know what happened to another player than innocent ones.


I guess I'll tie the vote and vote *Mai.* I'll give blazhy the benefit of the doubt. I am quite unsure of what to do, though.


----------



## Mai (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



Zexion said:


> I guess I'll tie the vote and vote *Mai.* I'll give blazhy the benefit of the doubt. I am quite unsure of what to do, though.


If you trust Squirtles, you should vote blazhy - because it's one of you, her, and him that's mafia. Either that, or wait for Superbird and I liek Squirtles, because both of them raised enough questions that they really should speak first :|||


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Zexion, did you target Mai the first night? That's the info I got from Alligates, and if ILS confirms that he targeted Alligates, then that confirms I could communicate outside of the thread with Alligates. And as I said, mafia Alligates strongly bonds with convert to innocent, so even if I was mafia originally (which I wasn't; my inspector case should be strong enough), then yeah, no need to lynch me.

Also no matter how MF handles ties, it would be in our interest to tie the vote. At the very least we'll have one more night to gather information; a third target match between Superbird and I should cement my role. Actually, in that case it would be best if I declared who I'll inspect tonight, in case I don't survive the night. 

The only people who haven't roleclaimed (or at least given some indication of their role) and I haven't inspected are Majora and Flora. So, I'll inspect either one of those; I don't suppose you guys have any preference to which I'll inspect?

Aaaand Mai posted while I was writing, so.
If ILS says he targeted you, that does back you up somewhat, though I'll still be hesitant to trust the information you posted, since I know you're Mafia. If ILS says he targeted Alligates, that backs me up more because the only way I'd know that Zexion targeted Mai N0 is if I had outside communication with Alligates. And yeah, the nature of the information you were given can certainly be true, but ILS's wording doesn't /exactly/ match with yours and it niggles at me. Could be unfounded, but I thought I'd put that out there.

... you had a suggestion yesterday? o.o I read over your posts just now and I don't really see it. Maybe my reading comprehension is dying (so much for translation English to English :P) but could you point it out to me?

Also Alligates was confirmed innocent upon death. From my quick google search godfather is mafia don, so I'm not quite sure what you're saying here?

Judging from how death goes in this game, if I die, my character will be revealed. People who haven't played post-game might not know who my character is, but it does somewhat match my role, insofar that they protect the city and fight crime and blah blah blah, and that they're associated with Looker (which is another reason I believe Superbird). It should be easy enough to conclude I'm inspector, and from that conclude that those I found to be mafia should be lynched.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Augh more posts

I agree that we should wait for Superbird and ILS to post, but until then it would do the least harm to tie the vote. 

And rather, it's if Zexion trusts ILS /and/ Mai that he should vote for me. Again, I'm suspicious of the information Mai got from ILS, since my inspection results said that Mai is mafia. I see no reason she'd implicate a fellow member.


----------



## Zexion (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



Mai said:


> If you trust Squirtles, you should vote blazhy - because it's one of you, her, and him that's mafia. Either that, or wait for Superbird and I liek Squirtles, because both of them raised enough questions that they really should speak first :|||


I do not know if I trust Squirtles or not D:

However, I know of my innocence, and both blazhy and you raise good arguments D:

Honestly, if blazhy is innocent, we're out an innocent. Same with you.

I *retract* my prior vote and *abstain* instead for now.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Fine, to tie the vote, I'll also change my vote to *abstain*.

I'll inspect Majora tonight. If, tomorrow, Superbird confirms that the inspector's target was Majora, that should cement my role. And if that's the case, Mai and Light should be lynched.


----------



## Zexion (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

And blazhy posted while I was writing mine :/

To answer your question, blazhy, I did target Mai on N0. And I'm back to staring blankly at my screen attempting to figure out what to do.

--
At least I checked this time to see another blazhy post so that I don't vote change again and throw the balance off.


----------



## kyeugh (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Itttt's.... roleclaim time!

I got inspector!  I hadn't really discovered anything of worth recently,   so I didn't think it was  worth roleclaiming, but now I've got  something!  First off, during the  first night (so, Night 0), I  inspected Mai.  She came up as *innocent*!  So there's that.  I was _going_   to bring up those results when Superbird accused her, but that sorted   itself out!  So I ended up just buttoning it for the time being.

But now I've got something really important!  Last night, checked out *blazhy* and they came back as Mafia-aligned.  Only one way to go from there.

I'm voting to lynch *blazheirio889*.


----------



## Mai (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Zexion, did you target Mai the first night? That's the info I got from Alligates, and if ILS confirms that he targeted Alligates, then that confirms I could communicate outside of the thread with Alligates. And as I said, mafia Alligates strongly bonds with convert to innocent, so even if I was mafia originally (which I wasn't; my inspector case should be strong enough), then yeah, no need to lynch me.
> 
> Also no matter how MF handles ties, it would be in our interest to tie the vote. At the very least we'll have one more night to gather information; a third target match between Superbird and I should cement my role. Actually, in that case it would be best if I declared who I'll inspect tonight, in case I don't survive the night.
> 
> ...


But communicating out-of-thread with Alligates does nothing to prove your innocence. "Mafia Alligates" doesn't make sense here and is rather suspicious - we have no way to know that about Alligates, and no reason to believe you. A "godfather" is a mafia don that flips innocent on inspection and death; in this case, I meant a more general mafia-aligned role. A mafia recruiter of some sort is actually pretty common, or maybe Alligates was just a pseudo-lover who happened to bond with a mafia, and retained innocent inspection status.

A tie doesn't necessarily help - if it's resurrect the dead, then a godfather/innocent-appearing Alligates can kill me for blazhy.

I don't believe you, so no, I don't.

And I know you are, so touche. Outside communication is not an innocent thing to assume in a no-communication-unless-specified game. I don't think it's incongruous, but I was paraphrasing since, you know, PMs are lightly suggested not to be quoted.

My suggestions was to inspect me again! 


Mai said:


> It must be the 25% chance kicking in, then, since if the actual inspector found me as mafia they would've said so. :P I doubt DarkAura would be, since your character matches your role and mine kind of matches mine, so it really doesn't make much sense. Try again tomorrow?


Godfathers are traditionally in-on-the-mafia people who show up as innocent - I was using the term generally, so I suppose I should've clarified. Sorry?

No real reaction to that, since what I think is that you won't show up innocent, and you know.

... Also, wow, ninjas. Abstain or lynch blazhy, it doesn't matter _as much_ to me, but I do think blazhy is mafia, and Majora's claim is. A thing.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Iiinteresting. I think we're going to have to hear from Superbird now.

Something tells me MF is pulling some bastard roles and that Majora is an insane cop, because those inspection results are the exact opposite from what I know to be true. 

Anyway if/when I get lynched, I'll turn up as innocent. If Majora is truly an inspector (I have a feeling that this was a claim to protect Mai and off me simultaneously, but this is just gut feeling for now) then that should point out that he's insane, calling into question the result he got from Mai.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

salfjh these posts

Okay I'm tired and feeling shitty so I'll just address why I didn't follow your suggestion. Since you were responding to Superbird, I thought you meant for him to try to get the inspector's results again tomorrow and seeing if they matched, or whatever. The suggestion for the inspector themself to inspect Mai again wasn't 100% clear.


----------



## Mai (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> salfjh these posts
> 
> Okay I'm tired and feeling shitty so I'll just address why I didn't follow your suggestion. Since you were responding to Superbird, I thought you meant for him to try to get the inspector's results again tomorrow and seeing if they matched, or whatever. The suggestion for the inspector themself to inspect Mai again wasn't 100% clear.


Superbird, yeah. I suppose we should stop discussion until he jumps in, to avoid confusing things more??? I'm getting asjl;kfsally too.

Ah, okay. In that case, I feel you, though it's an excuse :|||


----------



## M&F (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Also if anyone could tie the vote, that would be appreciated! MF, how do you handle tied votes?


Ordinarily I randomize for them; not sure if that's what I'll do this time around, though, being that this discussion is coming along quite fiercely.


----------



## Superbird (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

The inspection results I got match with Majora's claims. Still voting *Blazhy.*


----------



## Superbird (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

...because as I at least think was clarified yesterday, Mai is innocent and I rolled that 25% chance.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

okok so sorry
I'm acting in A Chorus Line so I haven't had time to check out stuff but
holy jesus this is taking a good turn



Mai said:


> Did you target me last night, then?
> 
> Because I received a dreamer-esque message: either blazhy, Zexion, or you are mafia (and I mean either - the rest are confirmed innocent). Now, since *blazhy* thinks I'm mafia and I know I'm not (Superbird, input?), and you just made the message make sense, I know who I'm voting for.


Yes I did! The other two nights I targeted Alligates, _I think_.



blazheirio889 said:


> ... hm! Interesting. ILS, did you target Alligates night 0? Because she was visited by a fluffy dancer that told her Zexion had visited Mai.
> 
> As indicated by MF today, Alligates was Mr. Bonding. During night 0 she strongly bonded with me, meaning we could communicate outside of the thread. That's how I know this. In addition, even if she bonded with the Mafia, they would be converted to innocent. If ILS can confirm that he targeted Alligates on night 0, this should further cement my innocence.
> 
> Now since I'm convinced Mai is mafia, I wouldn't put too much trust in the info she just gave. I mean, I don't think ILS is lying about the inforole, and I can't think of a reason Zexion would visit another mafia member if he was mafia himself, unless there was a mafia healer or something... Plus I don't think she'd implicate another mafia member.








Ok, I reeeeally think blazhy is mafia and here's why.






I think it's real weird for there to be a town recruiter. The mafia are the minority; why would their numbers dwindle because of some sort of semi-info role? This may seem out of place, but when lovers choose who they love, they get told what alignment the appointed lover is, right? Why wouldn't this be the case with Alligates? The fact that she died the next day is real suspicious, too. Because of this, I don't think Alligates visited blazhy on N0 as she claims...






But she was visited on N1, instead! That would make more sense; blazhy's alignment would be revealed to Alligates, and she would need to be dispatched quickly to make sure she doesn't say anything about blazhy. Could I ask you why the wording bothered you? As I said, I have no control over what info I send or how I send it, so I dunno why that was such an issue.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*






*sigh* Forgot my vote. Voting *blazhy*.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Right, not gonna bother defending myself anymore since I'm not feeling so great and my chances are looking slim, anyway. But I assure you I'm telling the truth about Alligates - though once I'm offed, I don't suppose it'll matter. *shrug* I don't think zapping a mafia member into a townie is that overpowered of a thing, I mean MF clarified that the mafia would be notified and the new townie wouldn't be allowed to give mafia info, plus they'd be offed rather quick by the mafia just in case anyway.

It occurred to me that since my character /does/ have some connection to Team Flare, it's a possibility that I'm a miller /and/ and insane cop, though that's fairly mean.

I'm a bit confused, Superbird, why you said you got Light was innocent at first, then said you said you misread and it actually said I was mafia? That's a pretty huge misreading. Another gut feeling tells me there's a mafia inspector and you're using that to make yourself seem innocent (in which case I suppose the mafia inspector may be Majora), but. I dunno, just throwing out all the thoughts I can out there before I die, since it seems I will be dying. Although I might just be confusing people now. Hm.

ILS, I said the wording bothered me because you said that you could send info about someone's alignment, which I interpreted as a sort of inspector result. Instead Mai claimed to have gotten a list, along with possible alignments. I suppose that's still information, though I'd have thought MF would've worded the role PM differently.


----------



## Mai (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Right, not gonna bother defending myself anymore since I'm not feeling so great and my chances are looking slim, anyway. But I assure you I'm telling the truth about Alligates - though once I'm offed, I don't suppose it'll matter. *shrug* I don't think zapping a mafia member into a townie is that overpowered of a thing, I mean MF clarified that the mafia would be notified and the new townie wouldn't be allowed to give mafia info, plus they'd be offed rather quick by the mafia just in case anyway.


... ? When was that, in a PM? That's still really contrived, and unenforceable - I'm sure the townie would drop some huge hints, and it wouldn't be a fair game even if they wouldn't.

Information is information, I suppose. I mean, if ILS isn't supposed to know what it is, then it makes sense.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Yep, that was in a PM. Perhaps contrived, perhaps unenforceable, but I mean it would make the game super boring so unless someone's a huge party pooper I don't suppose it'd be difficult to enforce.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

... oh. I just realized that Majora posted right after Superbird came forward with the information about Mai the first day. Just now he said that he was going to bring it up when Mai was accused but it "sorted itself out"; however, nothing really did any of that after Superbird's post but before Majora's. It quite makes me doubt his information.

Also, ILS, I don't know if you've gotten any info or anything, but the way MF does it, that sort of stuff seems to happen just before the day phase starts. If Alligates targeted me N1, as you suspect, there would be no time for me to redirect my kill to her. And if she targeted me N0, as I said she did, she would have spoken up during the first day, don't you think?


----------



## M&F (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Jour Deux]*

While unnoticed at first, the singular event that would go down in history as The Dead Hobo Incident led to great controversy in the community.

On one hand, some voted for the same kind of fair and thorough investigation that would go into a better paid citizen....... But on the other hand, some just preffered to assume it had to be a hobo fight and the only reasonable solution was to kill another hobo.

Eventually, a small mob took the latter group's voice to action, taking to one of the alleyways with lots of knives and anger. There, they happened to find a young girl in tattered clothes with a cat of sorts...

Techincally, she wasn't a hobo anymore, and was just reminiscing in there. But there was too much anger (and knives) in the mob to dissuade them.

*blazheirio889, the Emma, is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (May 4, 2014)

*Kalos Mafia [Nuit Finale]*

"There is but one more who stands in the way of my plans." The leading man's brightly colored beard, quivering with his speech, was all of him that stood out in the dim lighting. "We will execute our plans as soon as that man is gone, and as such, I believe that I personally must carry out the deed. Though it pains me greatly..."

"Boss!" A vague, pale apparition most visible by their tiny tinted sunglasses piped up. "If you don't feel like doing this one, I could take care of it! Hehehe."

"I shan't allow that. I am afraid that I can still sense the sorrow in your voice from the events of this morning."

"Nrrrrgh! This silly 'feelings' babble! Always getting in my way ever since I kidnapped that adorable hobo!"

"Hey, she wasn't a hobo anymo-"

"Shut up, Looker!"

"Well, if we're going to get this done today, possibly" An entirely different voice flew from a larger pair of tinted sunglasses. "What will you have the rest of us do while you take care of this, boss?"

"Hmmm..."

"If I may recommend something, boss, our target for this night is a very high-profile figure, unlike that random child or that creepy man. If we want him down, we'll also want the eyes of the region away from what we do, just for this moment."

"Very well. And if we have a means of controlling the eyes of the nation, then... Could we possibly divert them all towards me as I finally execute our grand scheme?"

The rose-haired sillouete sighed. "I suppose that can be done."

"Excellent. So the three of you are on eye control duty, and I will be off to finish this tragic game."

...

Suddenly, Holo Casters across the nation received very dire news.

"Attention, all citizens of Kalos! A horrible chemical leak in the Pokéball Factory at Laverre City has contaminated all of the waterways in the region! I repeat! All waterways in the region are contaminated! This leak is believed to be the work of, say, angry separatist muskrats! We also advise every citizen to lock the doors, bar the windows and hide, because anyone who has already drinked from the contaminated waters is, uh, turning into were-Pokémon and murdering the shit out of everyone! Yessir! Stay home this night, watch some Netfluxio and eat donuts or something. It's very, very dangerous outside right now."

The astonishing report brought all business and socialization to a halt that night in Kalos. Post did not circulate, restaurants and cafés alike ran short of clientele, and absolutely no one at all captured hordes of Bunnelby to spam in Wonder Trade. The only noise in the Southern Boulevard of Lumiose City was a quiet ringing of the laboratory's bell.

"Who's there?"
"Your old friend, Lysandre. I'm afraid I've locked myself out of my own residence in a very dire time. Might I trouble you for some temporary shelter?"
"Are you sure you didn't become a were-Pokémon?"
"Wh- That is most preposterous!"
"I mean, you've always looked the part, right?"
"Would you kindly allow me in already?"
"Fine, alright, don't blow a gasket or anything. Geez, can't a couple pals get a few jabs in at each other?"

The gate doors creaked open, and Lysandre led his friend in. As soon as they were alone in his office, however...

"Ah, dear old friend, there's something I must do now although it pains me direly..."
"What's up? Are you turning into a were-Pokémon after all?"
"... That is it. I shall carry my duty out with nary a regret. Aid me, Gyarados!"

The professor's futile screams could not breach the thick walls of his study, and neither could the fierce sounds of struggle as a barely controlled sea monster rampaged free inside. By the time it was over, a could of debris, shredded paper and blood solidly covered the area, with much of it settling on Lysandre's clothes.

"I have done what had to be done." He whispered to himself wistfully as he retreated back outside. "And now I must do......... What also has to be done."

His associates Xerosic, Malva and Looker were all crowded right around the laboratory's mailbox.

"Check this out, there's a letter that was supposed to be mailed to me!" The pale scientist chimed excitedly. "Whoa, there's some kind of perfume coming out of it! I wonder who wrote this thing here. I bet it was a woman, from the delicate and beautiful handwriting!"

"Can I tell him?" Looker chuckled.

"Nah, it'll be funnier when he finds out for himself." Malva held a hand up to her chin.

"YES! There's a Pokémon here! Let's see what it does!" Xerosic violently threw the Pokéball from inside the correspondence and into the ground just as his leader exited from the lab's gates. "Come on, show me your most powerful attack!"

The Fennekin yipped happily and the breathed a gale of fire into the approaching Lysandre.

"This is most certainly not what I was thinking of when I founded this 'Team Flare'."

"So, Xerosic, you have a starter now, just like me and Looker here, huh?" A domineering glance formed behind Malva's shades. "That means... We could go on a Pokémon adventure! Just the three of us and my Froakie and your Fennekin and his Chespin!"

"Has your Froakie recovered yet from the PTSD?" Looker mused.

"I'm Elite Four, this wouldn't be any fun if I didn't have to start with a handicap. Even if it has to be a literal one."

"Oh. I'm all for it, then!"

"Yeaaaah! Same here!"

"If you would all simply hold for a moment" Lysandre held a hand out. "What of Team Flare's plot of mass murder for a better future?"

"Bah, nobody cares about that right now. It's adventuring time!"

"Rrrrrrrgh! Fine then! You three go on your stupid little adventure! I'll just be over there in Geosenge, killing everyone ALL BY MYSELF!!!"

Later that night, an angstful fist slammed into a big red button, and all life in Kalos -- no exceptions -- was exterminated.

==============

*Zexion, the Professor Sycamore, is dead. He was innocent.*

*Team Flare (Mafia) wins!*

I was kind of shooting for a dynamic game than what we usually have around here, so I set up a town that was focused on inforoles over protection from kills. Also, I gave both sides recruiting powers. Ultimately this was very much designed for a slightly larger player count, but I guess we still had some fun with it at 10 players, even if it was also doomed to be a rather short game, be it for one reason or for another.

Anyways, here's a brief listing of the roles:



Spoiler: Abridged role listing



(Note: If some of these roles seem overpowered -- some of they may be, but for the most part, it's because I'm not listing their specific limitations in this list since it's, well, abridged)

Light was Lysandre, a mafia recruiter.
Majora was Xerosic, a godfather.
Mai was Malva, an informer (aka someone who can gain access to a player's system messages for the night) and a party popper.
Superbird was Looker, an experimental role that receives the cop's reports, even when they cannot complete their investigation or would receive false results. He was converted by Lysandre in Night 1.

I Liek Squirtles was Tierno, a penguin (aka someone who can target a player at night to randomly provide information about the night's actions or some players' alignment, without having access themselves to the info).
Flora was Trevor, a roleblocker.
DarkAura was Shauna, the universal backup.
Zexion was Professor Sycamore, an inventor (aka someone who can grant other players one out of an array of one-shot powers, once per night).
blazheirio889 was Emma, a cop.
Alligates was Mr. Bonding*, a town mason.

*I was unsure between making the flavor that or Alexa or Cassius, so I gave Alligates a choice and she picked that.



In a jiffy there'll be a post with the fully detailed role PMs and the night action log.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

/I knew it/ I knew there was something up with Superbird
Well we were more or less doomed from the second day, but that second day sure was exciting. Short, but good game~


----------



## M&F (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

I wonder if anyone can spot all the subtle XY references I've snuck into this setup.



Spoiler: Role PMs



[hide=Light, the Lysandre]You are LYSANDRE, and you are aligned to TEAM FLARE (MAFIA).






"When there is only one of something, it can't be shared. When something can't be shared, it will be fought over. And when something is fought over, some must survive without it. The only way to create a world where people live in beauty, a world without conflict or theft, is to reduce the number of living things."

The following are your powers:
FACTIONAL KILL - Each night, one Team Flare-aligned player with this power (and only one) may carry out a kill. The target of the killing, as well as the player performing it, must be specified.
FACTIONAL CONTACT - You can exchange private messages about this game with any other Team Flare-aligned players.
BEAUTIFUL SPEECH - Some living things must cease to be for the greater good, but still you hope to save as many worthy lives as possible. Not everyone understands your views, but some do... And when they do (and if they happen to have a spare 5 million pokédollars lying around), you can then make them a part of Team Flare, who will become the only survivors in the beautiful world you envision. During certain nights, you can target a player who is not Team Flare-aligned and speak to their heart until they are swayed to your side. However, you can not use this power on Night Zero, when Team Flare's intentions have not yet been announced; and as the difficulties of convincing people to understand your truth are tremendous, if you successfully use this power in a given night, you will not be able to use it for another two consecutive nights. Players that you recruit this way will be automatically given the FACTIONAL CONTACT power, but not the FACTIONAL KILL power, and additionally, they will not count as mafia for the intents and purposes of Team Flare's win condition unless all of the starting mafia other than Lysandre are dead (and even if Lysandre is also dead).
INDIVISIBLE RESOURCE - In a night when you do not use your FACTIONAL KILL (even if another player does) or your BEAUTIFUL SPEECH, you can grant FACTIONAL KILL to a Team Flare-aligned player who does not have it, as well as enabling them to count towards Team Flare's win condition. You can only use this power one time, however.





Spoiler: Majora, the Xerosic



You are XEROSIC, and you are aligned to TEAM FLARE (MAFIA).






"Yes! That is it! Bonds! The preposterous notion which cannot be seen nor measured! And yet I cannot deny that they do still exist!"

The following are your powers:
FACTIONAL KILL - Each night, one Team Flare-aligned player with this power (and only one) may carry out a kill. The target of the killing, as well as the player performing it, must be specified.
FACTIONAL CONTACT - You can exchange private messages about this game with any other Team Flare-aligned players.
GODFATHER FIGURE - Each night, you can target yourself with this power in order to have any information-gathering role that targets you during the night be prevented from receiving incriminating information about you. However, you cannot activate this power if you are performing a FACTIONAL KILL.





Spoiler: Mai, the Malva



You are MALVA, and you are aligned to TEAM FLARE (MAFIA).






"Oh, I can't tell you how happy I am to meet you again... I feel like my heart might just burst into flames. I'm burning up with my hatred for you, runt!"

The following are your powers:
FACTIONAL KILL - Each night, one Team Flare-aligned player with this power (and only one) may carry out a kill. The target of the killing, as well as the player performing it, must be specified.
FACTIONAL CONTACT - You can exchange private messages about this game with any other Team Flare-aligned players.
LONG-DISTANCE EAVESDROPPING - Being the star of Lysandre's Holo Caster as well as the one spearheading Team Flare's information gathering of Lysandre's own design, you will have no trouble listening into any kind of chitter chatter from the townsfolk. Each night, you can target a player to check whether they have received any game PMs from the game host (aka me) and, if they have, read them.
FALSE BROADCAST - One time only, in a night when you do not perform the FACTIONAL KILL or use your LONG-DISTANCE EAVESDROPPING, you can activate either one of these effects: you can prevent all night actions other than the FACTIONAL KILL from going through that night, OR, you can cause the Day Phase following this Night to be skipped. If you use this power, however, everyone will ended up catching onto the suspicions that surround the Holo Caster, preventing your LONG-DISTANCE EAVESDROPPING from working for the rest of the game.





Spoiler: Superbird, the Looker



You are LOOKER, and you are aligned to KALOS (TOWN).






"I leave it in your hands, Emma! I'll rest easy, knowing you're on the case!"

The following is your power:
CHIEF SLEUTH - Even if you can no longer directly involve yourself with the daily affairs in Kalos, you've still been trying to check on Emma, your apprentice who has remained there to protect Lumiose City. Still being a much more experienced investigator, you can, for the most part, effortlessly suss out any case that would still take your student twice as long to solve; as such, anytime Emma targets a player to make her investiagtions, you will receive a report of whether that player is aligned with KALOS or working against it. You will receive an accurate report even if role powers present in the game would prevent Emma from receiving an accurate report or carrying out her investigation successfully. However, in spite of exceeding credentials, you are still often led astray by your own ridiculous flights of fancy; as such, 25% of the time, you will actually receive an inaccurate report. This is still, however, the only power in the game that can interfere with your report -- anything else is just no match for the International Police.





Spoiler: I Liek Squirtles, the Tierno



You are TIERNO, and you are aligned to KALOS (TOWN).






"Coming up with the world's best Pokémon dance IS my dream, after all! I was born to dance! I won't ever stop! Not with moves like this!"

The following is your power:
INTERPRETATIVE DANCE - During each night phase, you can target a player and dance to them. You will have no idea what you're actually doing, but somehow, they'll be able to derive some meaning from your dance and, as such, will receive randomly chosen information about an action in the night or about the alignment of one or more players. Only your target will receive this information; you will not.





Spoiler: Flora, the Trevor



You are TREVOR, and you are aligned to KALOS (TOWN).






"You see, using Honey will encourage Pokémon hordes to appear. Though if you are going to challenge a whole horde... You may want to use moves that can hit multiple... [everyone falls asleep at this point]"

The following is your power:
POKÉDEX-OFF - During each night phase, you can target a player and ask to compare your Pokédex to theirs. Dragged into this trivial, pointless duel which only amuses yourself, you will drain that player of all of their time that night, preventing them from activating their own night actions. Factional powers can only be blocked this way if there's only one player in the faction.





Spoiler: DarkAura, the Shauna



You are SHAUNA, and you are aligned to KALOS (TOWN).






"I think you call this feeling being 'entranced', right? Now, I have another great memory with you!~"

The following is your power:
MEMENTO - Even if one your many friends were to vanish, you'd have much to remember them by. Sometimes, perhaps, a little too much. The first time a Kalos aligned player dies, you will be informed of which was their character and role, and you will acquire their powers, overwriting your own.





Spoiler: Zexion, the Sycamore



You are PROFESSOR AUGUSTINE SYCAMORE, and you are aligned to KALOS (TOWN).






"Well now, you DO have a certain je ne sais quoi! I have a good feeling about you!"

The following is your power:
STARTER HANDOUT - You may not have the same list of credentials as the other professors -- and some would question whether you have credentials at all -- but you're still the one who enlists children to do your fieldwork on behalf of your lazy ass. En masse. As such, each night, you can present one of the players with their very own starter! Obviously, you cannot give yourself a starter; the whole point is to get other people doing your work. Also, note that you can only give each player one starter; no point in going around spoiling anyone! The following are the starters you can give away:
 - CHESPIN: The Spiny Nut Pokémon. A sturdy and zealous defender who can withstand just about any blow, from crashes to explosions! A player blessed which one such creature can feel safe at night, for any one attempt against their life will be foiled. However, as this is still a weak and inexperienced Pokémon, it will only be able to stop one attack before it must be given respite.
 - FENNEKIN: The Fox Pokémon. It's a little temperamental and hard to handle, but careful, timely administration of twigs should keep its mood at bay. If the owner of this Pokémon so chooses, however, they can let the little monster unleash its fire on an unfortunate designated victim who probably won't make it. However, as this Pokémon is very zealous and not yet entirely aware of its limits, it will unleash the full extent of its power in its first rush, and won't be in any shape to burn anyone else after that.
 - FROAKIE: The Bubble Frog Pokémon. In spite of its somewhat quirky appearance, this Pokémon is always intensely aware of its surroundings and devastatingly fast. Its speed and alertness makes it a very smooth stalker, and as such, it can be commanded to keep an eye on someone for a whole night and even report whether they've met with (targeted) anybody else. After performing such a thorougly demanding mission, however, it may or may not become overwhelmed and/or excessively paranoid for a duration of time that will effectively render it useless for the remainder of the game.
 - MEWTWO: Wait, WHAT? This "starter" can only be given away after all the other three have been. Its lucky proprietor will be able to target not one, not two, but rather, three players (including the same player twice, or the proprietor themself, or both) with the formidable powers of this "starter". One of these players will be protected from all attempts against their life during the night; another one will be killed, without being able to activate their own powers for that night, while also foiling any other roles that attempt to target them; and lastly, another one will have their alignment investigated and reported to the trainer. These powers must either be activated all three at once, or not at all; they cannot be activated separately. Also, even legendary Pokémon have their limits, and as such, after releasing this maelstrom of force, Mewtwo will require rest and will not be able to use its powers again during the game.





Spoiler: blazheirio889, the Emma



You are EMMA, and you are aligned to KALOS (TOWN). It would be REALLY COOL if you had OFFICIAL ART, but alas.






"Mr. Looker... I think I understand... (...) I will become the new head of the Looker Bureau!"

The following is your power:
SLEUTH OF LUMIOSE - Between everything Mr. Looker has taught you and the multiple psychic Pokémon under your command, you've become a pretty competent detective. Each night, you can put the resources of the Looker Bureau to work, targeting one player and investigating tirelessly until you can discover whether they're aligned with KALOS or working against it.





Spoiler: Alligates, the Mr. Bonding



You are MR. BONDING, and you are aligned to KALOS (TOWN).






"It's bonding time!"

The following is your power:
IT'S BONDING TIME! - You are the one and only expert on O-Powers, which are wondrous things that nurture bonds. Sadly, you've already wasted all of those on that dumb kid who was always showing up in a different outfit, so you'll have to make to with your natural charisma. Not that that's a hindrance at all, of course. In the night, you can target a player to bond with them intensely. Once you're bonded, you'll be able to communicate privately with them about this game. Additionally, if your target isn't KALOS aligned, you may even be able to change their alignment through the power of your intense bond! However, such intense bonding is special and cannot just happen at the drop of a hat -- as such, you cannot target new players in consecutive nights.





Spoiler: unused mason PMs



You are ALEXA, and you are aligned to KALOS (TOWN).






"I'm the journalist Alexa. I gather info about what's going on in Lumiose, and then I write it down. I travel the world to gather information, but Lumiose is my real stomping ground. And I don't just know the famous shops. I could tell you exactly how many Espurr are in every one of our alleys!"

The following is your power:
STYLE POINTS - Lumiose is a tough rut to break into, what with all the elitism and haute couture and tendency to spit on anyone who doesn't fit a preconceived idea of "stylish". Good thing you're around to help folks find their way around the convoluted city -- physically or socially. During the night, you can target a player to get them in with the VIPs; you can chill in the best restaurants and communicate privately about this game. Even if they're not KALOS aligned, they won't resist the glamour of the city and will change sides just to get their nightlife on. Pulling this off is a little more complex than it sounds, though: folks believe that when everyone is stylish, no one is, so of course, whenever you use this power, you won't be able to use it on the following night.

////

You are CASSIUS, and you are aligned to KALOS (TOWN).






"Check this out. You know what I'm doing here? I'm keeping the PC Box running! No, seriously! Bill over in Kanto asked me to come here and run things. For real!"

The following is your power:
NETWORKING - During the night, you can tinker around with your system and target one player in order to provide spiffier PC services for them. With these, you'll even be able to keep in touch with them, if you even care -- you'll be able to communicate privately about this game with the player you target. And check this out: if you catch a bad guy, you'll wow them with your awesome tech (or your sudden new ability to check their criminal records) so hard that they'll even change sides! Sweet, right? But you know, you're not exactly one of those stiff fellas with the work attics and shiz, so you can't do your mojo in consecutive nights.


[/hide]



Spoiler: Night action listing






Spoiler: Nuit Zéro



Flora (Tierno) used POKÉDEX-OFF to block Mai (Malva).
Majora (Xerosic) activated GODFATHER FIGURE and gained protection from inforoles.
ILS (Tierno) showed Alligates (Mr.Bonding) an INTERPRETATIVE DANCE. The dance has communicated that Zexion visited Mai.
Zexion (Sycamore) gave Mai (Malva) the FROAKIE through the STARTER HANDOUT.
Light (Lysandre) carried out the FACTIONAL KILL against DarkAura (Shauna).
alligates (Mr.Bonding) used IT'S BONDING TIME! at blazheirio889 (Emma).
blazheirio889 (Emma) investigated Mai (Malva). Mai (Malva) is mafia.
Superbird (Looker) received a true report through CHIEF SLEUTH. Mai (Malva) is mafia.
Mai (Malva) was roleblocked and could not obtain blazheirio889 (Emma)'s system messages through LONG-DISTANCE EAVESDROPPING.





Spoiler: Jour Un



No one was lynched.





Spoiler: Nuit Un



Flora (Tierno) was inactive.
ILS (Tierno) showed Mai (Malva) an INTERPRETATIVE DANCE. The dance has communicated that one of the following players is mafia: Flora, Majora or Zexion.
Zexion (Sycamore) gave Superbird the CHESPIN through the STARTER HANDOUT.
Majora (Xerosic) carried out the FACTIONAL KILL against Alligates (Mr.Bonding).
Light (Lysandre) spoke a BEAUTIFUL SPEECH to Superbird (Looker), swaying them to Team Flare's cause.
blazheirio889 (Emma) investigated Light (Lysandre). Light (Lysandre) is mafia.
Superbird (Looker) received a true report through CHIEF SLEUTH. Light (Lysandre) is mafia.
Mai (Malva) used the FROAKIE to track blazheirio889 (Emma). blazheirio889 (Emma) targeted Light (Lysandre).
Mai (Malva) obtained Alligates's (Mr.Bonding's) system messages through LONG-DISTANCE EAVESDROPPING. There were no system messages for Alligates (Mr. Bonding) this night.





Spoiler: Jour Deux



blazheirio889 (Emma) was lynched.





Spoiler: Nuit Deux



Mai (Malva) used FALSE BROADCAST to roleblock all night actions but the FACTIONAL KILL.
Light (Lysandre) carried out the FACTIONAL KILL against Zexion (Sycamore).

Zexion (Sycamore) tried to give Majora (Xerosic) the FENNEKIN through the STARTER HANDOUT, but was blocked by the FALSE BROADCAST. I didn't bother waiting around for other PMs. (If blazheirio889 were alive in the night I'd still have to wait for her investigation because Superbird would still receive a report, but that wasn't the case, so I wrapped the night up early -- any other night actions would have no effect whatsover; even the roleblocking would be blocked.)






So, who's up for Gen VI Pokémon Choice Mafia sometime soon? There aren't many other games going on, so I wouldn't mind hosting another one in a little bit.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

If I may make a suggestion, MF, while the recruiter on both sides is a cool idea, it's more in the mafia's favour since they're guaranteed to get someone on their side, while the innocent recruiter is left making shots in the dark. 
In a game this size, 10 people with 3 mafia, first night they recruit and kill, that's 5 townies and 4 mafia. Second night, I assume they can't recruit again (since that's how Alligates' power worked), but even after one kill that matches the townies and mafia. So basically if the townies can't lynch a mafia member, or manage to recruit a mafia member, they're screwed by day 2.


----------



## M&F (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> If I may make a suggestion, MF, while the recruiter on both sides is a cool idea, it's more in the mafia's favour since they're guaranteed to get someone on their side, while the innocent recruiter is left making shots in the dark.
> In a game this size, 10 people with 3 mafia, first night they recruit and kill, that's 5 townies and 4 mafia. Second night, I assume they can't recruit again (since that's how Alligates' power worked), but even after one kill that matches the townies and mafia. So basically if the townies can't lynch a mafia member, or manage to recruit a mafia member, they're screwed by day 2.


I did design this for a larger player base. Also, Lysandre's recruiting was quite a bit more limited: not available in Night Zero (unlike Mr. Bonding's), and instead of waiting out a night before being able to use it again, Lysandre had to wait out two nights.

And besides, given the abundance of inforoles, it wouldn't be that surprising if the mafia lost some rank early. They just happened not to because, as is the leading cause of most things in mafia, they had the better luck and the better performance.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Whoops ninjapost. I see the mafia recruiter wasn't as good as the innocent one, but being able to recruit the second night still screwed us over. Tweaking that role should make it okay for other games, I think!

And I'd totally be down for another round of mafia c:


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

... or yeah, a larger playerbase. That would be ideal.


----------



## Mai (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

\o/



blazheirio889 said:


> /I knew it/ I knew there was something up with Superbird
> Well we were more or less doomed from the second day, but that second day sure was exciting. Short, but good game~


yeahhh we kinda screwed up pretty thoroughly on that one
we were planning to assume inspection status the first post, but a couple accidental posts and we were stuck playing catch-up. Not as stylish as we hoped, but it worked out.
Good game~! A Choice game would be excellent.

On balance: Yeah, the game seemed a little bit too weighed in our favor, but maybe it's just the quickness - I'm used to them taking longer. I think it would've been fixed if we had more people, though. I mean, we were pretty close to losing 2/3 of our original members.


----------



## M&F (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



Mai said:


> yeahhh we kinda screwed up pretty thoroughly on that one
> we were planning to assume inspection status the first post, but a couple accidental posts and we were stuck playing catch-up. Not as stylish as we hoped, but it worked out.


"Not as stylish as we hoped"????? That goes completely against Team Flare's credo!

While also actually fitting it!


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

I did get very lucky with my inspection results, but that hardly mattered when, by the time I came forward with them, our numbers were matched (or rather, we were outweighed, since Flora seemed to have disappeared for a bit?). Bigger game would mean slower mafia domination, but also less luck with inspection results, so. I think these roles would be fit for a bigger game?

Also another thing about the innocent recruiter, since the mafia would know if one of them was recruited, they'd probably get offed super fast, and we wouldn't manage to keep the out-of-thread communication for long at all. Because of that Alligates and I decided not to recruit any mafia members, and were planning to go for another innocent in hopes of a useful role. I mean, if we knew there was also a mafia recruiter, I think we may have acted differently, but. :P That's another aspect to consider that weighs the recruiter thing in the mafia's favour.


----------



## Keldeo (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

what b-but blazheirio and I had this prettystylish plan all worked out that involved _bluffing_ :(

In all seriousness, though, yeah it probably would have worked better if there had been more players. I'd totally be up for Gen VI Pokemon Choice, though!


----------



## Light (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

Thanks for putting this on, MF! I enjoyed this particular game a bunch. Really felt like I was able to strategize and make decisions that weren't arbitrary. The team aspect with lots of powers at our disposal also helped with that. Also managing team behavior was interesting.


----------



## Light (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*

And I'd totally play a Gen VI pokemon choice mafia


----------



## Flora (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Kalos Mafia [Nuit Zéro]*



blazheirio889 said:


> (or rather, we were outweighed, since Flora seemed to have disappeared for a bit?)


My Pokedex got stolen for a bit, so I couldn't really compare results.

(serious answer: school happened and I wasn't prepared for it. Oops.)


----------

